# Estate Sale Find



## rpmMan (Aug 16, 2015)

went to  an estate sale with the wife on Thursday ... a local prominent doctor.. was not expecting to find much of anything in the way of tools.. and indeed there was little if any except for this




pretty nice craftsman commercial 3/4hp 8 in grinder .. in pristine shape.. except for the missing tool rest and though not shown in the pic the lamp bulb / shade assy is gone..

They were asking 50 so I offered the 30. they declined .. spent another 45 minutes or so looking around then went back and offered 40 which they took..

rich


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 16, 2015)

That's a nice grinder at a great price. At 3/4 hp it will do pretty much anything you need it to do. The tool rest should be pretty easy to fab up from scrap. Mike


----------



## coolidge (Aug 16, 2015)

That's a great find congrats. Pick up a gallon of Evaporust at Harbor Freight and she will be looking like new after an overnight soak. I wonder what year it was made because that has the looks of Art Deco.


----------



## Firestopper (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice block grinder find.


----------



## george wilson (Aug 17, 2015)

I have both  1/2 and a 3/4 H.P. Craftsman grinders. They were bought in the 60's. I inherited the 3/4,but bought the 1/2 in 1963. Yours looks like a later model as mine have metal surrounds on the guards. And,I have never seen that type of tool rest. The tool rests do look quite functional and should do anything you want.

They are good grinders. The flat front motor enables grinding things that would bump into the round bodies of most other grinders. And,they run pretty true. Some new made Asian or even European grinders do not.

Mine has simpler,2 piece tool rests. I like them because I can extend the tool rests way out from the wheel,and catch chisels and carving tools under their bolsters. After quenching,I can catch them under their bolsters again and again,and put the bevels I'm grinding back in exactly the same angle every time. This makes perfect,facet free bevels. I haven't seen new grinders that have this simple form of tool rest. Most have a 1 piece tool rest,probably designed by someone who has never ground a tool.

Your tool rests can do the same thing.


----------



## Inflight (Aug 17, 2015)

That model is known as a "Block Grinder".  Lots of great photos and info available over at Garage Journal:
http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=249539
http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=157794


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 18, 2015)

If you look at the grinder it's mounted on the base which has the water well and adjustable rests.


----------



## Sometoyotaguy (Sep 14, 2015)

There is a huge thread about them over at garage journal. I have a 1/3HP grinder and stand that I picked up for $30. So far it works very well. I've been using it to clean up old tools on the wire wheel.


----------



## focusinprogress (Sep 14, 2015)

man, I wish I could find that nice of a grinder. I bought a Ryobi brand new at Home Depot and it is pretty easy to stall it out.....I can't imagine how anyone could even USE a harbor freight one.

I should start going to garage sales more.


----------

